# good workouts for someone with a bad back?



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 3, 2005)

I have A friend that im trying to get to the gym to workout with me, but one major problem is he's been on disability with a bad back for the last year. what are some exercizes he can do without aggravating his back?


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 4, 2005)

dead-lifts, upright rows, squats, bent over rows should strengthen his back


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 4, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I have A friend that im trying to get to the gym to workout with me, but one major problem is he's been on disability with a bad back for the last year. what are some exercizes he can do without aggravating his back?


if he is on disability then i would strongly recommend he go to a physical therapist. last thing ya want to have happen is for someone to see him in the gym and report him to the insurance company and create problems with his disability claim.
with a bad back he will be limited to what exercises he can do since so many rely on the back for stabilization.


----------



## steve0085 (Aug 4, 2005)

So many people use the phrase "Bad Back"  but what is it really?  I think that unless one has had a spinal injury or some other serious issues with the spine that they shouldn't say they have a "bad back."  I'm not dissing your friend nitro BTW.  I used to say that I had a "bad back" because it would get sore easily, even got a few months of workers comp for it, but once I started working out my back it got better, not worse.  Enough of my rant here, listen to PIN cause he doesn't want to fuck up those disability checks$$$


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 5, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> So many people use the phrase "Bad Back"  but what is it really?  I think that unless one has had a spinal injury or some other serious issues with the spine that they shouldn't say they have a "bad back."  I'm not dissing your friend nitro BTW.  I used to say that I had a "bad back" because it would get sore easily, even got a few months of workers comp for it, but once I started working out my back it got better, not worse.  Enough of my rant here, listen to PIN cause he doesn't want to fuck up those disability checks$$$




ya, I don't buy the whole disability shit either, but if im going to get this guy to come with me I have to be able to assure him everything will be ok and won't involve any back work. Im thinking bicep curls and shit.


----------



## tee (Aug 5, 2005)

It depends on what his ailment is. Is it a muscle problem, or skeletal? If he has a compression fracture, DO NOT let him do squats or deadlifts. They could paralyze him.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> It depends on what his ailment is. Is it a muscle problem, or skeletal? If he has a compression fracture, DO NOT let him do squats or deadlifts. They could paralyze him.



I think his back problem is mental.maybe some aches and pains, but I think he is leaching off the system for free money and schooling. but I still want a workout partner.


----------

